# Tried a heated lower platen on a heat Press?



## shallway (Feb 14, 2017)

Has anyone out there used the Hotronix Heat Press Power Platen? I've always had excellent service from Stahls, I'd just like to hear if people who have bought one like it? You know, hear about it from someone who isn't trying to sell me one.....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The concept makes sense. What would you use it for specifically?


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I was wondering about this lower platen myself. I do sublimation and I won't do tshirts anymore because of the platen lines. I think this may be a solution to that problem, maybe....


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Lori. Not sure why you are getting lines but have you tried covering the base with a non stick cover?


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all. I have one and have used it for the first project.
The top platen is at 250 for some poly shiny shirts. This I liked as we didn't have "the square"
One think to learn, is that you CANNOT reposition your film once it is on there as it immediatley softens and want to stick. LOL ask me how i know.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

and3008 said:


> I was wondering about this lower platen myself. I do sublimation and I won't do tshirts anymore because of the platen lines. I think this may be a solution to that problem, maybe....



Use a teflon pillow to avoid platen lines.


----------



## Fred100 (Sep 10, 2017)

they work fine for about a week. Bought a 16 x 20, used it a couple times, then it stopped heating up. Tried letting it cool but it wouldn’t go pass 73f on reset. Got a replacement , exact same thing happened. Pressure has always been below 5 bar recommended. Anyone else have this issue??


----------

